# Please Help: Jump Double Front Kick



## MidnightBlue (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, everyone,

I'm not sure if this question has been posted, but my searches have not turned up anything.

I'm supposed to test for ee dan in the fall.  The break is called different things by different people, but basically it's from standing still, jump up, then break two boards--one to each side of you.  They can be somewhat in front and the side, but the kick, though technically a front snap kick with each leg, ends up looking similar to a split in the air.  Somehow, I seem to have drastically lost my ability to jump well in the many years I've taken off from training and, while I've been getting better, this particular kick seems to absolutely elude me.  I either don't jump high enough, or if/when I do, I can't seem to get my legs apart far enough to actually DO the kick.  Certainly, I have no power to break the boards.

In the past, when I couldn't get a technique, especially a break, I just practiced again and again until I got it right.  This time, it's not helping... at all.  Can someone please try to help me to break this technique down and to explain some tips/tricks that have helped you?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 15, 2012)

Lots of stretching and lots of jumping. Nothing but hard work will get you to perform this technique. What kinds of practice are you doing to prepare outside of the dojo?


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 16, 2012)

These sorts of things are just as much about Strength, in order to not only be able to get the height, but also to be able to kick with enough force to break stuff.

Flexibility + Strength/Force = Solution. You can get better at Jumping by Jumping.

This is not an easy thing to pull off. I can do it by just throwing Myself up then jamming My legs out, using nothing but strength. But I wouldnt exactly call that approach safe, and Ive only done it once to see if I could, and Im not exactly inclined to do it again without being more flexible, as it may have just been luck that I didnt injure something or other.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 16, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> These sorts of things are just as much about Strength, in order to not only be able to get the height, but also to be able to kick with enough force to break stuff.
> 
> Flexibility + Strength/Force = Solution. You can get better at Jumping by Jumping.
> 
> This is not an easy thing to pull off. I can do it by just throwing Myself up then jamming My legs out, using nothing but strength. But I wouldnt exactly call that approach safe, and Ive only done it once to see if I could, and Im not exactly inclined to do it again without being more flexible, as it may have just been luck that I didnt injure something or other.



I've only done this break a couple of times as well.  I don't feel inclined to do it again.  It's good goal though, because it's hard to do.


----------



## MidnightBlue (Apr 17, 2012)

I am not doing much for this specific break.  I have been working a ton on stretching and hip flexibility, but I don't have a strong idea of what to do in terms of jumping, besides the "feet and knees" I was taught where I stand in place and practice jumping straight up in the air with my knees as high as possible.  I'm open to any ideas!


----------



## mattkulma (Apr 17, 2012)

from my experience with this technique their are two main parts, the initial jup and tuck, and the kicking motion its self.  I have described the initial position as "performing a cannon ball off of a diving board" and I would first get comfortable jumping and reaching this position as it sets up up very well to perform the kicking motion.  To practice this I would just jump and tuck my legs as far up as I could until it felt natural.  Workign on the second part, the kick its self, I have had students sit on the ground and lean back on their hands with their legs pulled up and off the ground.  This is esentially the intermediate position that you are in while in the air before the kick.  From there I would have the students performing the kick while seated on the ground, thrusting the front kicks out and retracting them back.  Then once you feel comfortable with each of these motions seperatly then I would start putting them together.  This is one of the ways that I worked on this kick preparing for my Ee Dan test and it helped me be successful with my break, I hope it is helpful for you.


----------



## Viper720 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi,

A few quick pointers. Hopefully they will help 

1) You need a good run up, with a bounce at the end, when you do this legs should be a shoulder width apart, that seems to be the best position for jumping, any more or less and you will lose power.
2) When performing this bounce raise the hands up slightly
3) When jumping bring the hands down, and in effect bringing your body up
4) Start with just getting the knees up as high as you can, dont do anything with the kick until it feels safe and natural
5) When you feel you want to add in the kick make sure they are short snaps, and when you do you will probably have to learn forwards slightly to counterbalance

Hope this helps and good luck with the kick and testing


----------



## chrispillertkd (Apr 17, 2012)

In the words of my instructor, "As you get older your body forgets it can jump." This is especially true if you've taken a hiatus from training for a lengthy period of time. I'd offer you the following advice:

Get your leg muscles in shape if you aern't jumping so high. That means lunges and/or squats to build muscle strength for the take off and to get height. The primary thing to worry about when jumping is getting hang time. (I've never seen anyone not land!)

Practice the actual jump. If you have to start from a standing position start from standing. If you can take a few steps before jumping do that. The goal is to make it as close to what you're going to be required to do for the test and get that down well. Do a few sets of 10 jumps concentrating on lifting the knees up high into the chest which will, again, increase hang time allowing you more time to get the kicks off.

Once the jump is down then add the kicks. Make sure you target them. That can be either picking a couple of spots on the wall in front of you and making sure each foot "hits" its spot each time, or (better) get people to hold targets for you and hit each target with each foot and do so with force.

Once you've got all of these steps down and can consistently hit targets while jumping then add boards. Make sure you can _consistently_ break both boards before your test. You want to be as perpared as possible for your test.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## MidnightBlue (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you ALL for your advice!  I feel like I have a really good jumping off point now (sorry for the lame pun). My only concern is that we're not allowed to have any kind of running jump and if, on the test, we only break one board, then we have to break the other board by jumping straight up, keeping both legs completely together, and breaking them (like a jumping front snap kick, only both legs snap straight out in front together and back together, then land).  I'll absolutely try each of these things--hopefully I will have great news to report soon.    The test for me isn't until the fall, and since this is my main concern, I'm glad I'm trying to get an early start on it!


----------



## Buka (Apr 17, 2012)

Google plyometrics. Especially plyometric jumping exercises. They will probably help you more when you are rested and fresh, as opposed to an "add on" after your normal workout. They work wonders, regardless of age. (But you actually have to do them!)

Fast twitch exercises can be a huge help as well. As will any power/speed training for the legs, like fast squats or clean and jerks. Don't consider these things as foreign to your training, they are just things to make you Martially better.

A lot of people get thrown off this kick because they aren't used to keeping their body forward when the actual split comes. Split stretches with the goal of lying your chest flat on the floor will help. (I can't either, anymore, but still try)

Best of luck. And remember, the fun is in the attempt.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 18, 2012)

MidnightBlue said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> I'm not sure if this question has been posted, but my searches have not turned up anything.
> 
> ...



Caveats:

I am from a non kicking system(s).
I am 6'3" and about 300 lbs right now. 

I practice this kick to show people that size can be over come. 

I practice the kick with someone holding the kick shield. You practice your standing jump (* launch from the toes *) and at first just touch the back with each foot. 

Once touching is consistent with each foot then you pick a foot (first or second) and you practice making it a harder kick. Once you get some decent contact on it (* does not have to be bone breaking level yet *) then switch to the other foot. Practice until you get both of them to a decent level of contact.

If you can get two kick shields in front of you and then target those two shields. 

Good Luck


----------



## EMST930 (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree with Viper720--when you step into the jump, concentrate on the upward thrust of your body into the air.  Your arms can go up and then come down in between your legs as you execute the kick.  If you'd like to see this approach in slow motion, I recommend this video.  The initial jump is the same whether your boards are slanted parallel to the floor or perpendicular.






As for exercises, I would just do the step and jump over and over again while chambering your legs as high as you can.  When it becomes comfortable, add the kick, having someone holding the back of your belt if needed.  You can do squat jumps, calf raises, etc. but the best thing is the jump and chamber itself.  Adrenaline will be your friend at the test!


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey, everyone.



MidnightBlue said:


> but basically *it's from standing still, jump up, then break two boards*--one to each side of you.





MidnightBlue said:


> *we're not allowed to have any kind of running jump*


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 19, 2012)

I was allowed to do the break with a jump, so the increased momentum really made a difference. Jumping straight up is going to tke a huge explosion of focused power. Learn how to do cleans in the gym. That lift will really launch your explosive power.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm with Chris on this one.  Squats (and deadlifts) are the way to go to build your strength on jumping.  Plyometrics as mentioned above are the NEXT stage, but plyometrics take more fitness (mobility and stability) than your standard squat.  Also, squat heavy with low reps, it will build your strength quickly.  Then move on to plyo boxes.  The technique is difficult, but honestly if you follow the performance pyramid, you need a solid base of strength and mobility before you can expect to build skill on the technique itself.

Good luck!


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 19, 2012)

For a standing high jump, with or without the kick, the role of the arms is very important.  During the 'squat' phase when you prepare for your jump, begin to swing the arms forward and upwards, timing the swing so that it reaches its peak just as you begin to push upwards with your legs.  Treat it as if your arms are going to grab on to an invisible chin-up bar above your head.  As you push off with your legs, pull down on the 'bar', giving some reaction force to use against your rising knees.  Bring the hands down together between the knees.

With some practice, one should be able to pull the knees up high and bring the feet up to one's standing head height.  From there, it's a matter of kicking while still on the upward travel.  I've found it necessary to feel like I am leaning back to avoid kicking at a downward angle.


----------



## MidnightBlue (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you, everyone!  I honestly can't thank you all enough.  The tips for building power and jumping are awesome, and the videos have been tremendously helpful, too!  I'll keep you all updated.  Right now, I'm trying to imagine how long it can reasonably take for me to be able to perform this break.  Right now, I'm in "okay" shape--not fabulous, but I'm not overweight and have acceptable endurance.  *fingers crossed, praying, and wishing!*


----------



## JWLuiza (May 26, 2012)

Any update on progress?


----------

